# Nuggets Trade...



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Heat Get:
Antonio McDyess

Nuggets Get:
10th Pick
Brian Grant

Nuggets Lineup:
C-Brian Grant
PF-Juwon Howard
SF-Qyntel Woods
SG-Caron Butler
PG-Kenny Satterfield


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Why are the Nuggets trying to unload McDyess?


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

McDyess has one year left on his contract before he can opt out of it and he has said time and time again he wants to play for a winner. And one of his best friends from the team, Nick, was traded to your Mavs so that doesn't make him want to stay in Denver any more. If they trade him now they can atleast get something for him. If they keep him and he opts out they will remember that they are the Nuggets and no big FA wants to go to Denver.


----------

